# New rig



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD (Oct 2, 2010)

After much research and debating, here is my new fishing rig. Nucanoe frontier 10 in hazard orange. I'm already in love and it hasnt even touched the water yet. Nucanoe is a great company that stands behind their product 100%. The amount of customization you can do to these yaks is mind blowing. The ease of mounting outboard/trolling motors and electronics and everything inbetween is what sold me. Having a seat that can turn a full 360° and be positioned anywhere on the boat is incredible. I sold my bonafide ss127 after a couple months and i dont regret it one bit. Even though this boat is smaller, it feels like a huge upgrade. For anyone interested, ill post a followup with some pictures after i get it out on the water for a while. Plus the kid 100% approves!!!


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

With dreams of Fishies swimming in his head.--Tim


----------



## BadgerYaker (Jul 27, 2019)

What didnt you like about the bona? I have a heavily modified emotion mojo angler that I've been in for 8 years and am slowly looking for a new kayak.

Thanks


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

I’m picking up a Ascend 128T this weekend! Lots of upon it I’m super excited!


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Sweet ride! NuCanoe is a great company with really innovative thinking!
I've paddled the Frontier 10 for a few trips. GREAT boat!


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD (Oct 2, 2010)

Bubbagon said:


> Sweet ride! NuCanoe is a great company with really innovative thinking!
> I've paddled the Frontier 10 for a few trips. GREAT boat!


Its an amazing kayak. I have very little bad to say about it. I have mine rigged up for trolling with a 40lb thrust minn kota. Havent had to paddle it much, but seems very fast and agile for being such a short wide kayak. My only real gripe is the way the front storage compartment is designed it tends to hold some water and have had some minor leaking into the hatch. Not a big deal as i dont really keep much stuff im worried about getting wet in there anyways. I already have plans to purchase the pursuit next year.


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD (Oct 2, 2010)

BadgerYaker said:


> What didnt you like about the bona? I have a heavily modified emotion mojo angler that I've been in for 8 years and am slowly looking for a new kayak.
> 
> Thanks


it was a decent yak but just too much for me. It was very slow and a chore to paddle and didnt track well. changing seat positions on the water was also a chore.


----------



## whitey7 (Aug 20, 2014)

Heavy metal, where did you buy your Nucanoe? I guess there's only one local dealer that's in the portage lakes area. I'm interested in the Flint model. I saw they are also coming out with a pedal drive, called pivot drive.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

It looks alot more stable than most kyaks.... less side to side roll.


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD (Oct 2, 2010)

whitey7 said:


> Heavy metal, where did you buy your Nucanoe? I guess there's only one local dealer that's in the portage lakes area. I'm interested in the Flint model. I saw they are also coming out with a pedal drive, called pivot drive.


I ordered mine through austinkayak com. Superb customer service and fast shipping


----------

